# Trivia 1/15



## luckytrim (Jan 15, 2020)

trivia 1/15
DID YOU KNOW...
All of the blood in your body travels through your heart once  a minute.


1. In what city is Hawthorne's "The Scarlett Letter" set  ?
2. Grigory Potemkin was advisor and lover to which  ruler?
3. Strange Words are These; ESOTROPIA...
  a. - Tongue-Tied
  b. - Cross-Eyed
  c. - Bowlegged
  d. - Hunchbacked
4. "It's an Idiom !"
What does 'strike with force the metal fastener connecting to  the surface of
the uppermost part' mean in other words?
5. in the sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald, how many men lost  their lives ?
(Bonus; How many bodies were recovered ?)
6. Which two Floyds were world-championship American  boxers?
7. If I suffer from Ailurophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. -  Cats
  b. - Dogs
  c. - Rats
  d. - Bats
8. What is the art of elegant writing called?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During pregnancy, a woman’s uterus can stretch to 500 times  its normal size.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Boston
2. Catherine the Great
3. - b
4. Hit the nail on the head
5. - 29 (None)
6. Patterson and Mayweather
7. - a
8. calligraphy

TRUTH !!
The average uterus, which is also known as a woman's womb,  measures 3 to 4
inches by 2.5 inches. It has the shape and dimensions of an  upside-down
pear.
k of your uterus as a stretchy rubber balloon that expands on  an as-needed
basis. This muscular organ is located above the bladder and in  front of the
rectum. It is held in place by strong ligaments, and it is  remarkably
elastic, stretching to about 500 times its prepregnancy size.  It grows in
weight too, from a couple of ounces to more than 2 pounds.  When your
pregnancy is over, the uterus returns to its original size.


----------

